# All Slavic languages: I'm crazy for you.



## pallina89

Hi!
I didn't find a topic about saying this sentence in all slavic languages.
I would like to know 'I'm crazy for you' also in female and male adjective (crazy).
Thanks!


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Луд/а съм по теб(е). 
луд=mad, crazy, луд is masculine and луда is feminine, теб and тебе are variants.


----------



## pallina89

Orlin
You read it as :
Lud\a sam pa teb(e)
right?


----------



## Orlin

pallina89 said:


> Orlin
> You read it as :
> Lud\a sam po teb(e) (typo?)
> right?


 
Yes!


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

Lud/a sam za tobom.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*Nor* (m.) / *nora* (f.) *sem nate.*


----------



## iobyo

*Macedonian*:

Луд (m.) / луда (f.) сум по тебе.


----------



## Fee.de.Foret

*Slovak:*

Som do teba blázon.


----------



## marco_2

Polish:  *Szaleję za tobą.*


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: Jsem do tebe blázen


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:


> Serbian:
> 
> Lud/a sam za tobom.



Same in Croatian.


----------



## Majalj

slavic_one said:


> Same in Croatian.


 
Same in Bosnian.


----------



## DenisBiH

Bosnian (Sarajevo) slang:

_Pukao/pukla sam na tebe (skroz/totalno)._


----------



## pallina89

DenisBiH said:


> Bosnian (Sarajevo) slang:
> 
> _Pukao/pukla sam na tebe (skroz/totalno)._



What does skroz/totalno stands for? 

Thanks


----------



## DenisBiH

pallina89 said:


> What does skroz/totalno stands for?
> 
> Thanks




It means "completely". 

Pukao (more often puk'o) and pukla (burst) is also often used (in slang) to express the state of being (mentally) unstable, acting unbalanced and improper, and in this context, madly in love.  In this case skroz/totalno reinforces the "madness". 




> puknuti – “ekstremno reagirati”; “neprimjereno se ponašati i stoga djelovati neuravnoteženo”; “zaljubiti se”: 1. Ti pukneš za svaku sitnicu. 2. Ponašaj se normalno, a ne ko da si pukō. 3. Pukō je na nju.


"Govor grada Sarajeva i razgovorni bosanski jezik"
Senahid Halilović, Ilijas Tanović, Amela Šehović


----------



## pallina89

zaljubiti se = to fall in love


----------



## itsmeee

Ukrainian: я без розуму від тебе
я = I'm, без розуму = crazy, тебе = you


----------



## Ana_Ca

Russian:
Я от тебя без ума! 

я = I'm, 
от тебя = about you
без ума = crazy, mad


----------



## Selyd

itsmeee said:


> Ukrainian: я без розуму від тебе
> я = I'm, без розуму = crazy, тебе = you


It is possible to add.
Я від тебе божеволію. Approximately I shall go from mind
Ти мене з розуму зводиш. You reduce me from mind
Iз-за тебе втрачаю розум. Because of you I lose mind


----------



## Leox10

Selyd said:


> It is possible to add.
> Я від тебе божеволію. Approximately I shall go from mind
> Ти мене з розуму зводиш. You reduce me from mind
> Iз-за тебе втрачаю розум. Because of you I lose mind



I like  it 

Я  шаленію без тебе.


----------



## Selyd

Leox10 said:


> I like it
> 
> Я шаленію без тебе.


Probably it is most expressive.


----------



## A.O.T.

Leox10 said:


> Я  шаленію без тебе.



Цей вираз більш відповідний!

This expression is more appropriate!
But I'd translate it this way: Я шаленію *від* тебе!

Але я б переклав це таким чином: 
Я шаленію *від* тебе!


----------

